# Foredome vs wecheer rotary tool



## pipeyeti (Jan 22, 2009)

looking to buy a new rotary too to replace the dremel. Foredoms are top of the line but will run 300-350 with handles. I found a tool at woodcraft called a Wecheer never heard of it but it is half the price at 150. Anyone have any exp with the Wecheer? Don't mind spending money on tools but if the cheeper one is good also I'll go with it. I will not be using the reciprocating attachments, mainly using it for power sanding and burrs on wood and plastic. Any suggestions?


----------



## pipecrafter (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Larry,

I bought a Wecheer about 5 years ago and use it pretty much daily - for everything from opening up the slot in stems, shaping stummels, and rusticating.  Don't let the small size fool you - it's a serious workhorse!  It comes complete with a bunch of necessities - including a really comfortable handpiece.  It also came with a carving handpiece, but I think I've used it exactly twice - it's not well suited for pipe work (and it's scary as heck!).

This is the one I bought:
http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=141885&FamilyID=3853

I see they now carry a larger 1/4HP version that look similar to a Foredom.  I've never used that one so I can't tell you anything about it - but if it's as good as the smaller one, it's worth the money.


----------



## marcruby (Jan 22, 2009)

I think the deciding factos are the variety of attachments and handpieces that are available - which cover whole areas we never think of, like jewelry making.  For ost purposes, though, the tools are equal.  If I hadn't bought the foredom at 50% off I would be using the other.

Marc


----------



## KenV (Jan 22, 2009)

I have both and find both do a good job.  The one cited above is 1/8th inch chuck and the foredom handles 1/4 ich shank tools.   Smokey Mountain Woodcarvers had a Foredom kit 5240 for $250 with the 44T handpiece that fits the legacy mill recently and I added to the tool collection.   That one has forward and reverse switch that is sometimes handy.  

Decide your uses -- the Flex shaft tools cost more but will outlast Dremels when the processes require power and long lived bearings.  The Woochever reciprocating carver works well.


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 22, 2009)

I can't speak to the wecheer, but a few weeks ago, I noticed that Sciplus had a foredom clone on sale for $65.  I needed a new speed control for my ancient foredom any way, so I picked one up.  I got it yesterday.  It works just fine and my foredom #30 handpiece swapped over to it with no problems.  Certainly, the 44T handpiece wouldn't also swap to it.

The wecheer already comes with a handpiece that accepts 1/4" bits.  A look at the cable suggests that it might accept foredom handpieces, also.


----------



## pipeyeti (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, I also did some research on the net and made up my mind. I'm heading out to my local woodcraft that has the 1/4 hp unit on sale for 135 bucks. I'll be playing with it tonite. Kurt after watching Alex Florov carve pipes with hand chisels and gouges for the last few years ( he is a master just like Yoda) I may give the power carver a try. Its funny to watch Alex cringe when he watches me with his chisels ( they are razor sharp). He says I scare the heck out of him. LOL. Only cut myself once, and it was only a little cut, but stained the pipe nicely.


----------



## pipeyeti (Jan 22, 2009)

When I got to the store and played with both the one that Kurt has and the1/4 hp model I went with the one like Kurt's, The handle with little 3 jaw chuck is awsome. The flex cable is more flexy than any I've seen (thats good), and the motor has plenty of power.Out the door with tax was 133.76.


----------



## pipecrafter (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice!  I'm glad you were able to play before buying.  That little handpiece is great - I use it with a 1mm bit chucked in it to cut slots.

I'm still not going to use the carving handpiece on briar though - no matter how good Alex is with chisels.


----------



## pipeyeti (Jan 23, 2009)

Played with the carver last nite. It works well on the junction between the shank and the bowl . I can see myself using it.


----------

